# Paper Fortune Tellers, MASH and other silly kids games



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Do you remember these from when you were a kid? You know this folded paper that you manipulate with your fingers to answer a question? I made one for dd tonight, but I can't remember how to do anything with it other than just the colors and numbers and yes/no/maybe. However, I was thinking that there were other "questions" or ways to ask questions or answers or something. Does anyone know what I'm talking about and have other ideas for them?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes, no, maybe, probably, probably, not etc...

You could also do less open answers like "You will be rich" or "You will be famous" or whatever.

I still make those. lol


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

We always called them "cootie catchers". I googled it and there were a bunch of links with how tos and game ideas.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

being the mom of an almost 8 year old let me tell you i know a LOT about them.

you dont have to buy this book, but a friend gave this to dd and she played with it for months.

http://www.amazon.com/Cootie-Catcher.../dp/1570541310


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

We used to always put boy's names in them. Cue hysterical 8-year-old girl giggling.

I suspect that is not what you are looking for though....


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

My older two kids make them often - they'll put sayings like "you are cute" or "you will have good luck" for the fortunes.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Oh yea! We had 4 colors on the outside, then a number 1-8 inside, then in the very inside a boys name. So it ended up something like you would have a red chevrolet (or house or whatever), and 7 kids, and married to Tommy Zarazacka or whomever.

I 've made them for DD, but she is only 3, and anyway, she is planning on marrying DS, and she is my girlfriend, because "we kissed on the lips".


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
Oh yea! We had 4 colors on the outside, then a number 1-8 inside, then in the very inside a boys name. So it ended up something like you would have a red chevrolet (or house or whatever), and 7 kids, and married to Tommy Zarazacka or whomever.

^^_This_^^ is what I was thinking of! I knew there was something else we "predicted" with them.

I had never heard of "cootie catcher" before. When I googled "fortune teller", it just came up with lots of instructions about how to make them (which I already knew).

Dd is 8, so this must be the age of making these. I think maybe I was a little older, but it's hard to remember. It's been a very, very long time.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

Kind of O/T but....

I remember being in kindergarten and the older, cooler girls (grades 2 &3) used to have these.
Finally one day one of them asked me to try it. Oh I was so excited I could hardly speak! ( I was still reeling in the humiliation of wearing my pajamas to school earlier in the year - they were mailed from Europe by my Aunt and I thought they were gym clothes







)

Anyway it was predicted that I - Stink and I would marry Jason X - the boy who poops his pants on the bus









Fond memories........


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

What's the one on paper? You make a shape, then label the points with houses, boys' names, cars, colors, etc., then pick a number, & cross stuff off? Anyone remember that?? It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

We call them "womp-womps" because that's what dd thought they "said". You could stick some compliments in there or goof-ball insults if your kid is into that.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama~Love* 
What's the one on paper? You make a shape, then label the points with houses, boys' names, cars, colors, etc., then pick a number, & cross stuff off? Anyone remember that?? It was a lot of fun!

That's MASH


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodchick* 
That's MASH









Do you remember details on how to play it?? I'd love to show the kids how to do it.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama~Love* 
Do you remember details on how to play it?? I'd love to show the kids how to do it.

OMG! I LOVE MASH!!

YOu write out lists of 3 items. Boys, cars, wedding dress color, pets, etc... Then you start drawing a spiral from teh inside and ask teh person to say when to stop. Then you start from the inside and count how many layers. Then you start on "M" of MASH and count that many and cross out what you land on. Continue until you have 1 of each category and there you go!


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

MASH


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
I had never heard of "cootie catcher" before.

I thought that was the drawing you put on your arm and said "Circle, circle, dot, dot, dot; now I have my cootie shot" then if a boy touched you, you were protected!

MASH - we never played that. Hmm, I probably would have, had I know about it though.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodchick* 
That's MASH









Holy flashback to middle school!!!! I love this thread!!!


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah, seriously. I have to post, not to add anything of consequence, but to say "I love this thread!" As the teacher of high school students, I just miss this phase...


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I'm going to change the title - I love all the ideas and they bring back so many fond (and yes, Childsplay, some not-so-fond) memories.

Any other ideas?

Does anyone remember doing this game where you:

1. Write down names of 5 boys you know
COVER THE NAMES
2. Randomly write down the names of 4 girls in the next column
COVER BOTH COLUMNS
3. Randomly write down a girl body part
4. Boy body part
5. Appliance
6. Room in a house
7. Song name

And you keep each column covered and put them in random order in each column, then uncover them and read them off line by line, so you end up with something like:

Joe and Sally were in the living room on the blender with his eyelid on her knee singing "I can't fight this feeling anymore".

Gosh, we thought that was hilarious! Kind of like a homemade Mad-Libs. You could make up all sorts of scenarios.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

OMG i have never played MASH. i am going to play that with my almost 8 year old. or rather show her how to play it and then she can have fun with her friends.









edited to add: now i am REALLY loving this thread. sooo many ideas.
















'un'fortunately i wasnt so much into paper games and played more physical games so didnt do much of these (but if a boy was able to catch me in chase then <swoon> he was my hero).


----------

